# ndiswrapper + wpa_supplicant + WPA-PSK + Fritz WLAN Probleme

## tarir

Hallo an alle,

Ich probiere nun schon seit mehreren Wochen leider erfolglos meinen Fritz!Wlan Usb Stick von AVM ans Laufen zu kriegen.

Bis jetzt hat alles gut mit dem fwlanusb treiber geklappt, leider ist dieser ja nicht mehr mit den neusten Kernelversionen kompatibel und daher habe ich mich entschloßen auf ndiswrapper umzusteigen.

Hier soweit ich das sehen kann sind keine Probleme, ndiswrapper findet den Stick auch:

ndiswrapper -l:

 *Quote:*   

> fwlan : driver installed
> 
> 	device (057C:6201) present

 

Leider findet er mit scheinbar keine Netzwerke in Reichweite, diese sind aber zu genüge verfügbar

iwlist wlan0 scanning

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0     No scan results

 

Hier noch diverse andere outputs:

iwconfig wlan0

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
> 
>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:10 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
> 
> config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> 
> ctrl_interface_group=0
> ...

 

Irgendwelche Ideen?   :Confused: 

Grüße, tarir   :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

was fürn chip ist in dem adapter verbaut (lspci)?

----------

## tarir

lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
> ...

 

lsusb -d057c:6201 -v

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 057c:6201 AVM GmbH WLAN USB v1.1
> 
> Device Descriptor:
> ...

 

Hoffe das hilft : )

----------

## firefly

für diesen adapter gibt es einen linux nativ treiber, welcher auch in portage enhtalten ist wenn auch hardmasked.

 *Quote:*   

> eix fwlan
> 
> * net-wireless/fwlanusb
> 
>      Available versions:  ~*1.00.00 ~*1.00.00-r1 {kernel_linux}
> ...

 

----------

## tarir

 *firefly wrote:*   

> für diesen adapter gibt es einen linux nativ treiber, welcher auch in portage enhtalten ist wenn auch hardmasked.
> 
>  *Quote:*   eix fwlan
> 
> * net-wireless/fwlanusb
> ...

 

Ich kann ihn gerne nochmal ausprobieren...

Hatte, wie oben glaube ich schon erwähnt, den Stick auch schon mit fwlanusb ans Laufen gekriegt... Leider funktionierte er dann auf einmal nach einem Kernelupdate nicht mehr und dann habe ich gegoogelt und dann das hier gefunden:

http://www.linux-magazin.de/news/linux_2_6_25_ohne_closed_source_usb_treiber

http://www.pc-forum24.de/linux-howtos/6584-avm-fritz-wlan-usb-stick-unter-suse-mit-dem-nativen-treiber-fwlanusb-einrichten.html

Daher habe ich einen Umzug auf ndiswrapper als nötig angesehn :/

Leider funktionierts ja nicht :/

----------

## firefly

 *tarir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hatte, wie oben glaube ich schon erwähnt, den Stick auch schon mit fwlanusb ans Laufen gekriegt... Leider funktionierte er dann auf einmal nach einem Kernelupdate nicht mehr und dann habe ich gegoogelt und dann das hier gefunden:
> 
> 

 

definiere "funktionierte nicht mehr". Wurde das Kernel modul nicht mehr gefunden? Oder funktionierte der Treiber nicht mehr obwohl dieser für den neuen kernel neu übersetzt wurde?

 *tarir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.linux-magazin.de/news/linux_2_6_25_ohne_closed_source_usb_treiber
> 
> http://www.pc-forum24.de/linux-howtos/6584-avm-fritz-wlan-usb-stick-unter-suse-mit-dem-nativen-treiber-fwlanusb-einrichten.html
> ...

 

eventuell brauchst du ne neuere Version von ndiswrapper. Oder verwendest du schon die aktuellste Version (1.53-r1), welche im portage ist ?

----------

## tarir

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *tarir wrote:*   
> 
> Hatte, wie oben glaube ich schon erwähnt, den Stick auch schon mit fwlanusb ans Laufen gekriegt... Leider funktionierte er dann auf einmal nach einem Kernelupdate nicht mehr und dann habe ich gegoogelt und dann das hier gefunden:
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ich glaube letzteres ist der Fall, habe danach auf alle Fälle auch nochmal module-rebuild populate & module-rebuild rebuild ausgeführt  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *tarir wrote:*   
> 
> http://www.linux-magazin.de/news/linux_2_6_25_ohne_closed_source_usb_treiber
> ...

 

Ja, ich benutze ndiswrapper 1.53-r1.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *firefly wrote:*   

> definiere "funktionierte nicht mehr". Wurde das Kernel modul nicht mehr gefunden? Oder funktionierte der Treiber nicht mehr obwohl dieser für den neuen kernel neu übersetzt wurde?

 

afaik funktioniert das binary modul von AVM nicht mehr mit dem neuen kernel, eine bekannte von mir hatte ähnliches problem da sie die neueste ubuntu version (8.10) aufgespielt hat und dort 2.6.27 rennt. ist immer der selbe stress mit den closed source treibern, sei es nun ein wlan treiber, vmware module oder graka treiber.....

deswegen frage an tarir: brauchst du zwingend den neuesten kernel? es besteht ja immernoch die hoffnung das der treiber mal kompatibel wird für neuere kernel

mfg

----------

## tarir

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> deswegen frage an tarir: brauchst du zwingend den neuesten kernel? es besteht ja immernoch die hoffnung das der treiber mal kompatibel wird für neuere kernel
> 
> 

 

Ja, einen älteren Kernel zu komplimieren wäre eine Idee... 

Will halt nicht nur ewig mit dem uralt Kernel verbringen und hinterher mit etwaigen anderen updates und Sicherheitslücken Probleme haben :/

Etwas merkwürdiges ist mir beim Überprüfen von dmesg | tail aufgefallen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ndiswrapper (hangcheck_proc:1066): Exit
> 
> ndiswrapper (hangcheck_proc:1060): Enter 200
> ...

 

mfg

----------

## firefly

hmm ich habe hier leider ein 64bit system und kann das modul nicht vollständig übersetzten (Abbruch beim linken). Aber zumindestens die Übersetzung des vorhandenen source-codes hat funktioniert mit dem kernel 2.6.26, nachdem ich in der defs.h, welche des fwlanusb treibers beiligt, folgende Zeile (Zeilennummer: 63) auskommentiert habe:

```
typedef unsigned long uintptr_t;
```

zu 

```
//typedef unsigned long uintptr_t;
```

----------

